# Spirogyra



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Spirogyra the worst algae I ever came across. I mostly got it beat by not feeding or even turning on the light for more than a month. 

But now im thinking is there anything that eats spirogyra? I kinda remember someone once mentioning that some kind of gobies eat it.

Does anyone know?


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

I've had good luck with rosy barbs. I had a 2.5 gallon that was over-run by spyrogira, and I had read about rosy barbs being great algae eaters, so I gave one a try. Worked great, i can still see a few very short strands of spiro in the tank, but for the most part, it's gone. I'm sure with a 2-3 day blackout and aggressive water changes, i could completely eradicate it at this point. i don't starve the barb, but i do feed quite a bit less than i normally would to make sure it is hungry enough to graze on the algae.

One caveat for the barbs - not sure if this is common, but the one i got is a murderous bastard. it ate/killed all the snails, it's amano and otto roommates, and attacks my tweezers randomly.


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah I have heard mix things about barbs. Some say that they only eat it if nothing else is around. Also I fear that my shrimps and small fishes will be harassed/killed.

What about gobies? Have anyone heard anything about the new gobies? I remember a rumor of one eating spirogyra. Any updates or validity in such?


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

After seeing the barb in action, I had the same fear of barbs in my main tank. So I also picked up a stiphodons goby (the species that supposedly eats algae). So far, he hasn't touched the spiro, but is very interested in whatever I feed my cories/shrimp. I think he might be more interested if I kept him hungry, but I don't want to starve the other inhabitants.

There is a thread on here about them with much more positive results, try searching "stiphodons". 
(sorry, can't post a link atm for some reason)


----------



## boink (Nov 27, 2006)

2 Rosy Barbs and 2 Flag Fish in my 120P has taken care of all the Spiro I had. I havent fed the fish in 5 days or so since i got them. Pretty sure they are harassing my cherries since I found 2 on my carpet. I just clean tank over the cherries, so all is good.


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

I know this is an old thread. But just incase, has there been any new information on what eats Spirogyra?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I just won a battle against spiro with a tooth brush and Excel, worked good. My blyxa didn't like the Excel, but its recovered already, and my crypt didn't melt, so thats nice


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Another one for rosy barbs. Not good with shrimp though.


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Ok are rosy barbs common in LFS?


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> I just won a battle against spiro with a tooth brush and Excel, worked good. My blyxa didn't like the Excel, but its recovered already, and my crypt didn't melt, so thats nice


What's the excel/water ratio to treat spot. I did 2 day blackout doesn't work. Tried removing it with eye lash curling thing and spirogyra still growing slowly.


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

sayurasem said:


> What's the excel/water ratio to treat spot. I did 2 day blackout doesn't work. Tried removing it with eye lash curling thing and spirogyra still growing slowly.


Hey I got rid of spirogyra a different way. I added a lot more plants especially fast growing ones. Then I bumped up the co2 leaned the ferts about 10% and increased the photo period. That would force the other plants to uptake more nutrients. For the more sensitive plants, I added root tabs underneath it. I also tried manually removing as much as I can. The excel never did it for me. Then at night, I would turn off the filters and spot treat H2O2 to any spirogrya I saw. Took about 2 weeks, but I'm completely clear of it now. I been checking daily for about 2 months now and it never returned. 

I also put the ferts back to its original routine once there was enough plant mass. I used the out compete angle and it worked for me.


----------



## MadDiscus (Aug 7, 2011)

did you perform WC after spot treat H202? I am in the battle right now but it's a low light plant opposite of yours.


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

No I'm using a completely different method. I only change the water once every 2 months or so. I am using a modified PPS fertilizer system. Can I get more specs about your set up?

For low light situations, it may mean you over fertilize. I assume you are using aquasoil?


----------

